# Game 13: Nets @ Lakers--10.27.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*@ *  
*
Game 13
New Jersey Nets @ Los Angeles Lakers
Sunday November 27th, 2005
9:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 5-7**


Probable Starters:*
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

The Nets will try for a third time to pick up a win on this roadtrip as they travel back to California to take on Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers. (5-6, 5th in Pacific, 11th in West).

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Lakers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 20.9</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Kobe Bryant 33.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 9.10</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Lamar Odom 9.50</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 6.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Lamar Odom 5.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.08</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Smush Parker 2.18</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.17</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Chris Mihm 1.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright/Linton Johnson III 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Brain Cook 56.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 50.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Smush Parker 40.4%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 100%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Sasha Vujacic/Andrew Bynum 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>7-7</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>5-7</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>5-7</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>4-8</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>1-13</td><td>6</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>10-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>7-6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>7-7</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>9-4</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>7-4</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>6-5</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Orlando Magic</td><td>6-6</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>6-6</td><td>4</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
March 17th, @ NJ​


----------



## justasking?

*Re: Game 13: Nets @ Laker-10.27.05*

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_41.gif' alt='Angel 1' border=0></a> I am hoping we will bounce back and win this game...


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

*Re: Game 13: Nets @ Laker-10.27.05*

Go team


----------



## ZÆ

I think we match up very good against the Lakers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

bumping this up for tonights game.


----------



## HB

The nets will win this game, period!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=219893

For those of you who feel like putting some points on the line.


----------



## JKidd4ever

A must-win game...


----------



## JCB

Kobe vs. Carter. Odom vs. RJ. Look at these two matchups during the game. Role players will be very important in this game. Krstic should take advantage of Mihm.


----------



## AUNDRE

we need to win this game


if we dont win this game...... smh


----------



## JCB

I have a feeling Smush Parker is just going to drive by Kidd all night long. Help defense has to be good for us to win this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Good luck Nets. Feel free to check out our game thread.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=219828


----------



## HB

Odom will have a field day against Kristic and Collins. He is just too fast for them


----------



## JCB

Hbwoy said:


> Odom will have a field day against Kristic and Collins. He is just too fast for them


Won't RJ be on Odom? Collins on Cook? Krstic on Mihm?


----------



## funkylikemonkey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=219893
> 
> For those of you who feel like putting some points on the line.


I put it all on the line


----------



## JCB

funkylikemonkey said:


> I put it all on the line


brave man.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

except for buying color for your names and stuff like that...do points actually do anything?


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Nets should have much higher chances of coming out with a win this game. Run the fastbreak and play defense. Do not force shots up from the perimeter so much, drive the ball and force fouls. Make plays. I am hoping that Vince Carter could have another highlight reel against them. :biggrin: Go Nets!


----------



## eddymac

This has been a disappointing road trip for the Nets I hope they beat the Lakers. On a sidenote I will watch game 4 of the 2002 NBA Finals on NBA TV's hardwood classics today.


----------



## SeaNet

Please let us beat ****head Kobe Bryant and the Kobettes. Not a single team I have been rooting for has won this Thanksgiving weekend. And I know the Jets aren't going to change that tonight, so its all riding on the Nets.


----------



## JCB

funkylikemonkey said:


> except for buying color for your names and stuff like that...do points actually do anything?


Not really, I don't think.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Good luck Nets. Feel free to check out our game thread.
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=219828


 Good luck to you guys too.

And I must say, I like the charts in the gamethread :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Good luck to you guys too.
> 
> And I must say, I like the charts in the gamethread :biggrin:


Dontcha? Hah.. It's ok right? lol

Good luck to the Nets fans tonight too :clap:


----------



## Blink4

lakers will hopefully win


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Brian34Cook said:


> Dontcha? Hah.. It's ok right? lol
> 
> Good luck to the Nets fans tonight too :clap:


 yeah, its fine. I figured out how to do it from some other game thread, so it should be passed along.


----------



## Aurelino

Who is going to stop Kobe?


----------



## Vincanity15311

Aurelino said:


> Who is going to stop Kobe?


The Defensive wall that is the nets perimeter defense..


----------



## Vincanity15311

Last year's game in LA was when VC started to take over for us...

i remember that game like it was jus yesterday.. especially that third quarter he had..WOW....the 360.. it was a sick game...

hopefully, a similar even can occur today and a spark can be lit for the rest of the season for the nets


----------



## Jizzy

Watch a no name scrub like Smush Parker kill us. But I feel a big game from Cliffy.


----------



## Real

jizzy said:


> Watch a *no name scrub like Smush Parker* kill us. But I feel a big game from Cliffy.


Smush Parker is far from a scrub. 

He just came out of Fordham too early. 

I've always been a big fan of his, I'm really happy that he's made it in Los Angeles.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Aurelino said:


> Who is going to stop Kobe?


 ???


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe can be contained with the Jordan rules. Then two things generally occur. 

1) Kobe decides he is going to beat the triple teams and hoist up shot after shot. 
2) He plays under control, relying on his teammates for help. They come up short. 

Then ever so often, the supporting cast shows up and we are a tough team to deal with. Otherwise...well.... if 1 or 2 happens, enjoy the win.


----------



## Brolic

I checked out the Laker thread Brian34Cook gave they're saying they have some injuries Kwame Brown, Devon George and possibly Cook the starting pf with the flu I'll take a win anyway a comes


----------



## Petey

WOW!

Look what Kobe averages against the league. He's going to drop some major numbers! LOL

I'm pumped!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

i feel that we would get trouble that kobe attacks.


----------



## justasking?

jarkid said:


> i feel that we would get trouble that kobe attacks.


I am hoping that the team would be able to contain him tonight. If he explodes, its going to be a long and tough night. Hopefully the team will get a win tonight.


----------



## Petey

WOW Mark Jackson and Marv Albert look retarded as they rock matching suits, and shirts!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Let's Goooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega

Petey said:


> WOW Mark Jackson and Marv Albert look retarded as they rock matching suits, and shirts!
> 
> -Petey


 hahaha


----------



## Jizzy

What's the score?


----------



## Vinsane

go nets


----------



## Petey

And again... Johnson and Wright are inactive.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Anyone catch that rack behind Jackson's head?

Nets win the tip!

Jefferson is striped, Cooks comes up with it.

Lakers called for traveling.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> And again... Johnson and Wright are inactive.
> 
> -Petey


Ah... whats new...


----------



## Petey

Hmm, Carter missing a shot 5 feet behind the line.

Parker takes a shot off the screen, misses, missed putback, Cook over the back.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Bryant


----------



## HB

Why are they getting so many offensive rebounds?


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, well sorta drives, foul on Kobe.

Carter to Richard Jefferson, and it's good!

Foul on Odom?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson hits and fouled
RJ to the line, hits
3-0 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Parker with the miss, Krstic with the board.

Kidd to Collins, travel.

3-0; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Mihms backs down Collins. Loses the ball, Kidd to Krstic, misses.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

And again Mihms loses it in the post.

Kidd shots, misses. Krstic called for a lose ball foul.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Boring.


----------



## Petey

Mihms is stripped again. 3 in a row.

Parker drives and called for the offensive foul.

Collins took the hit.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

3-0 well i gues there is good defense


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> And again *Mihms* loses it in the post.
> 
> 
> -Petey


Haha!

Somebody told him. He said "Mihm" last time.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2
5-0 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Krstic hands if it off to Carter misses.

Cook misses.

Btw, 7:57 to play.

Kidd to Krstic, hits.

5-0; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Not that excited today for a game.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Carter


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 3
8-0 - Nets
timeout Lakers


----------



## Petey

Cook with the turn around. Misses, Krstic with the board.

Jefferson to Kidd, hits the 3!

Jackson calling time out?

Yes, time out.

7:01 to play in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Defense is good... so far. 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Not that excited today for a game.


GET PUMPED JIZZY!

At this pace... the Nets will win 67 to ZERO!

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey

jizzy said:


> Not that excited today for a game.


You get so angry when we lose, and when me might actually win one, its "nothing special"


----------



## Jizzy

When the bench comes in they should tie it back up.


----------



## VC_15

is it just me, forget carter's misses,,, he is movinggggggggg running.. demanding for the ball and defending KObe!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Petey said:


> GET PUMPED JIZZY!
> 
> At this pace... the Nets will win 67 to ZERO!
> 
> -Petey




:laugh: :yes:


----------



## Dooch

Good job so far by the New Jersey Nets. :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> is it just me, forget carter's misses,,, he is movinggggggggg running.. demanding for the ball and defending KObe!!!


r you serious


----------



## Petey

Mihm with an ugly shot from the free throw line.

Krstic with a jump hook, missed.

Kobe off the screen, Collins with the board.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

funkylikemonkey said:


> You get so angry when we lose, and when me might actually win one, its "nothing special"



6-7 is nothing to throw a party about.


----------



## Petey

Jefferson misses...

Odom to Mihm, finally Mihm hits 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Mihm for 2
8-2 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Krstic to Kidd on a back door play, hits!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2
10-2 - Nets


----------



## Petey

WOW, Collins to a cutting RJ for a slam and fouled by Mihm!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

i guess carter and kobe must be playing good against each other


----------



## XenoSphere

Nets are playing inspired basketball thus far.


----------



## justasking?

Nets doing well so far!!! 

Nets leading 13-2!!! Yeah baby!!! Go NEts!!!


----------



## ZÆ

RJ hits and fouled from a beautiful pass BY COLLINS!
hits the free throw
13-2 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Jefferson must have worked off the turkey. Hits the free throw, Mihm with the offensive board.

Kidd is now on Kobe.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

come on vince


----------



## Vincanity15311

where has this been?


----------



## Petey

Kove shots, misses, RJ with the board.

RJ to Carter.

Carter misses, Krstic with the board.

Krstic to Kidd, head fake, and scores.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Vincanity15311 said:


> where has this been?


LA?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2
15-2 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Lakers taking a 20 second time out as Kobe was hit.

15-2, 3:45 to play in the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Nets are awesome so far... Hope it lasts!!!
Nets up 15-2!!!
Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Dooch

So far so good for the New Jersey Nets. Jason Kidd and Richard Jefferson great job. Keep it up guys. :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

carter 0-3
kobe 0-2
who will light up first


----------



## Petey

Odom posting up, to a cutting Cook, fouled by Collins.

Hits the 1st. And hits the 2nd.

Nets 15-4.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Jason Collins
Cook to the line...
hits both
15-4 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Nice quarter so far.


----------



## HB

watch the bench mess this up


----------



## Jizzy

Hbwoy said:


> watch the bench mess this up




Same thing I said.


----------



## Petey

Kidd loses the ball, Odom loses the ball, Kidd drives, Lakers called on the goal tend.

Bryant hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2 
17-4 - Nets
Bryant for 2
17-6 - Nets

Timeout Nets


----------



## Petey

Nets call a time out with 2:43 to play.

17-6.

Nets are 7 for 15 from the field.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Robinson has replaced Collins, Jackson send in Van Wafer?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Bynum is in as well, Krstic with the jump hook, good.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2
19-6 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Collins gambles and Bynum scores, Walton is in as well.

Carter drives and he's fouled.

Bryant with the foul?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Byum (spelling) for 2
19-8 - Nets

Carter fouled... going to the line


----------



## Dooch

Bynum for the Lakers hits for 2. Vince Carter gets free throws after getting fouled and is finally in the scoring column.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits both, McInnis is in for Kidd.

21-8; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits both

21-8 - Nets

McInnis in to the game


----------



## Vincanity15311

Kidd out = stagnation


----------



## Petey

Wafer misses, RJ with the board.

Robinson to Krstic misses, as the shot clock was running down.

Bryant drives, and he is fouled.

Jackson has Kobe out there with 2 fouls?

Foul on Jefferson.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Bryant toe the line, foul on RJ, his 1st


----------



## Dooch

Kobe Bryant hits his free throws, Nets still lead by a good amount. Marc Jackson for Nenad Krstic.


----------



## Petey

Frank has no Jefferson on Kobe. Frank is trying to keep the guys fresh on him.

Marc Jackson checks in.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Bryant toe the line, foul on RJ, his 1st


Marc Jackson in for Krstic
Bryant for 2

21-10 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

we need someone to make shots a 12 point lead isn't good enough for us


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2
23-10 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Haha, Mark Jackson just said it's not the first time a Marc/Mark Jackson has been critcized for his defense.

Carter his. Wafer misses his 3.

McInnis draws the foul, foul on Wafer.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets are playing nice defense!


----------



## ZÆ

McInnis fouled by Wafer
Jeff to the line for 2...
he hits 1 of 2
24-10 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

come on make the ft's... don't give em a chance!


----------



## ZÆ

Zoran in for Carter

RJ fouled by Bryant


----------



## Petey

Carter called for the kick ball, nice play.

14 seconds on the shot clock, Nets may have time to make a play.

Zoran was in.

Kobe misses, Robinson with the board to RJ...

WOW

RJ fouled by Kobe?

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> come on make the ft's... don't give em a chance!


 nice good job RJ!


----------



## ZÆ

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Zoran in for Carter
> 
> RJ fouled by Bryant


RJ hits both
26-10 - Nets

end of the 1st


----------



## Vinsane

I look for carter to turn it up


----------



## Petey

RJ hits both, 26-10.

The 1st foul called on Kobe was changed, Kobe only has 2.

Wafer misses.

Lakers are 3 of 20 from the field.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson draws the foul. Richard hits both free throws and at the end of the first quarter the New Jersey Nets lead the Los Angeles Lakers by a score of 26-10.


----------



## Lord-SMX

RJ: 8pts, 5boards, 2dimes, 2steals!, 0Blocks, 1fouls


----------



## Dooch

Kobe Bryant only has 4 points; Jason Kidd has 9 first quarter points and Richard Jefferson has 5 first quarter rebounds.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> I look for carter to turn it up


I look for you to keep this up


----------



## Aurelino

Vinsane said:


> I look for carter to turn it up


What else there is to life?


----------



## justasking?

Good first quarter!!! Nice!!! Hope the team keeps it up!!

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311

This is New Jersey Nets Bring It Basketball


----------



## MrCharisma

Man everything looks so much better when we play defense, hit the boards and look to run when we can.


----------



## HB

So who is guarding Kobe


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Zoran


----------



## Dooch

This is the style of basketball we should be playing against all the teams around the NBA. That first quarter described great teamwork by our New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Lord-SMX

justasking? said:


> Good first quarter!!! Nice!!! Hope the team keeps it up!!
> 
> Go Nets!!!


 yea... thats more important then vincesane's wishes!


----------



## ZÆ

Walton for 2
26-12 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Zoran called on a foul

Walton with his 1st FG of the season.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

is kobe still in with 2 fouls


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Walton


----------



## Petey

Zoran drives, fouled by Walton, no shooting foul.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

is odem a SF or PF?


----------



## Lord-SMX

Petey said:


> Zoran drives, fouled by Walton, no shooting foul.
> 
> -Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ with the 3 as the clock is winding down, Zoran knocks it over to McInnis, no good.

Robinson called on a foul, Nets 2nd team foul.

Sasha in for Kobe to start the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

atleast were gettin the Oboards


----------



## ZÆ

Mihm for 2
26-14 - Nets


----------



## Dooch

Start of the 2nd quarter. Missed opportunities, Zoran tips it to McInnis puts up the runner in the lane no good. Zoran Planinic steal, RJ cannot finish on the other end.


----------



## Vinsane

come on guys


----------



## Petey

Mihm to Profit, steal by Zoran.

RJ misses under the basket, Walton to Mihm with the JAM.

Profit goes up on the break, blocked from BEHIND!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

zoron w/ defense... wtf RJ


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Profet


----------



## Petey

Profit called on a foul as he reaches in on Zoran.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

what the ****?


----------



## ZÆ

travling on McInnis


----------



## Petey

Zoran to McInnis. McInnis drives and travels.

What an ugly start to the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Get The Starters In The Game Now


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice good job cliffy


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice get those team fouls up


----------



## Jizzy

What happened


----------



## Lord-SMX

stop making stupid to's


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> Get The Starters In The Game Now


Frank bring them back in before things get outta control


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Robinson


----------



## Petey

RJ with the board, RJ to Robinson for the 3!

No misses, Profit with the board.

Odom puts the moves on Robinson, and draws the foul.

Starters please?

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Get The Starters In Now Get The Starter In Now


----------



## mjm1

frank its no ****ing joke this game


----------



## Lord-SMX

2nd Half:
Nets 0pts
LA: 4pts


----------



## Dooch

McInnis travels. Profit foul, Cliffy cannot convert from the perimeter.


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> stop making stupid to's


Both teams have their share of stupid turnovers tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

bench isn't helping on offense... but they are slowing down LA w/ good defense! Giving Kidd, Carter, Krstic good rest!


----------



## mjm1

Petey said:


> Both teams have their share of stupid turnovers tonight.
> 
> -Petey


starters in NOW


----------



## Dooch

Lets win this game, and win the game against the Denver Nuggets so we could come back home and face the Detroit Pistons at a .500 record at least. The game against Detroit is going to be tough, we are really going to have to fight for that. Keep up the good play Nets!


----------



## ZÆ

Odom misses both
26-14 - Nets


----------



## Petey

26-14, 8:59 to play.

Seems Jackson's changes to the lineup has really paid off.

RJ and Walton stand off to the side chatting.

Odom misses the 1st, and misses the 2nd.

K but Odom gets the board, to Walton misses, Odom with the board again, and Jackson gets it this time.

McInnis puts it up, but Collins called on the offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Offencive foul on Collins


----------



## mjm1

PLEASE, get the starters in PLEASE


----------



## Lord-SMX

collins u ugly ****


----------



## Dooch

Jason Collins back into the game for Clifford Robinson. Nenad Krstic into the game for Jason Collins. Jason Kidd into the game for Zoran Planinic.


----------



## Petey

Kidd and Carter are both back in.

Walton drives, throw to McInnis.

Nets are going small.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

get mcinnis out of the linup!


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses, Krstic misses, Walton loses it out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Kobe Bryant back into the game for the Los Angeles Lakers, replaces Lamar Odom.


----------



## Vinsane

expect kobe to explode


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Jackson


----------



## mjm1

Put In All The ****ing Starters


----------



## Petey

Jackson to Krstic, misses. Jackson called for a foul in the post.

Kidd brings Jackson down.

Cook in for Walton.

Parker back in too.

Kobe?

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets still up 12... but kobe's not on the floor


----------



## Vinsane

0-6 in the period


----------



## Petey

Kobe's on the floor.

Kidd takes the fake, Kobe off glass.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Bryant for 2
26-16 - Nets


----------



## mjm1

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vinsane

only up 10 we need points


----------



## Petey

Lakers presuring the ball.

McInnis to Carter.

Carter throws it up behind the backboard.

Misses.

Carter stepped out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

10pt game


----------



## ZÆ

Mihm for 2
26-18

Timeout Nets


----------



## Petey

Parker drives on Carter, misses, nice D, Mihm with the put back.

Nets up only 8.

Frank calls time out.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

8pt game


----------



## mjm1

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Dooch

Kobe Bryant goes off glass for 2. Tip-in by Chris Mihm. Turnovers keep on affecting us. 26-18. Timeout New Jersey.


----------



## Vinsane

how come we don't do anything right


----------



## VC_15

Freakin Mcinnis....... holding on to the ball to the last second of the shot clock and giving it to vc then!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## Lord-SMX

omfg... again consistancy! PLZ nets get some pts on the board!


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson and Chris Mihm both have 6 rebounds each.


----------



## Petey

Jizzy already give up on the night?

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

oh ****, Lakers 8:0. We can't attack ??


----------



## mjm1

i think it is a good time in the season to worry about this nets team right jizzy, have faith.


----------



## ZÆ

3 secons on the Nets


----------



## Petey

Lakers with the full court press.

Carter taken down on a pick, RJ with the ball, 3 seconds left, Nets called on a 3 second violation.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

3 in the key ****in great


----------



## mjm1

:curse:


----------



## Lord-SMX

go on a run plz


----------



## Dooch

3 second violation. Get something set up Lawrence Frank!


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2
28-18 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice job kidd


----------



## Petey

Kidd with the steal, Kobe then steps away from the foul.

Nets up 10 again.

CARTER with the board!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic to a cutting Collins!

WOW.

12!

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

collins actually jumped...collins actually finished


----------



## ZÆ

Collins for a nice pass from Krstic
30-18 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice collins


----------



## Dooch

Good job Jason Kidd. Jason Collins off of the feed from Nenad Krstic. :clap:


----------



## Petey

Cook misses, Parker with the board.

Parker passes out, gets to the arc and hits a triple.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Smush Parker for 3
30-21 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

Vincanity15311 said:


> collins actually jumped...collins actually finished


 i thoguht that was a layup


----------



## mjm1

somebody put glue on jeffersons hand.


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Bryant


----------



## Petey

Krstic hands off to Carter coming around the screen, KOBE CALLED FOR HIS 3RD!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

nows your chance vince


----------



## Lord-SMX

9pt game but overall its a good defensive game


----------



## Vincanity15311

Lord-SMX said:


> i thoguht that was a layup



collins layup = actual finish


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice get kobe in foul trouble! That would make the lakers useless


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Collins, his 3rd


----------



## Petey

Carter goes up, no call... LOL

Krstic knocks it off a Laker.

Nets with 6 on the 24.

Kidd to Carter, misses, Kobe with the board.

Collins called for his 3rd.

Kobe to the line.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

no no no no


----------



## Dooch

Foul on Kobe Bryant (2nd personal). Carter puts up a lay-up last touched by Chris Mihm of the Los Angeles Lakers. 3rd personal foul on Jason Collins, will be replaced by Clifford Robinson.


----------



## Lord-SMX

vc must attack te basket


----------



## Vinsane

Vince what are you doin


----------



## Lord-SMX

****ing bum!


----------



## ZÆ

Robinson in

Kobe hits 1 of 2
30-22 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

4 points this quarter


----------



## mjm1

NONONONOINOSWLKH$jr I3[A4W QP YQ3W5RTGV QWR4TVGF3WQG5T


----------



## Petey

Kobe hits the 1st.

Misses the 2nd.

Kobe gets the tip, Kidd with the strip to Carter, pass picked off by Odom, Odom knocked over by Carter.

Odom to the line.

UGLY!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

now vince with 2


----------



## ZÆ

Odom to the line fouled by Carter
Odom hits both

30-24 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

omfg


----------



## mjm1

nononononononononononononon


----------



## Vinsane

Frank take vince out


----------



## Petey

Odom brings it within 6.

Robinson to Krstic, misses, Robinson with the board, misses, Krstic called for a foul.

Lakers to the line again.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Good job by Jason Kidd. Why do we have to continue to foul, Lamar Odom to the free throw line. Loose ball foul on Nenad Krstic, can we please convert on something. 6-point game.


----------



## jarkid

Terrible 2nd quarter....


----------



## Lord-SMX

30-24 nets we had a nice 12pt lead


----------



## mjm1

Now Its Time To Panic, Im Sorry But 4 Points In The Second Quarter?


----------



## Vinsane

??????????????


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Krstic
Mihm to the line...
misses both

30-24 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2
32-24 - Nets


----------



## justasking?

OMG.. We need to keep control on this game.. 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

wow.... we better score some ****. 4pts in the quarter


----------



## Petey

Mihm misses the 1st, misses both.

Lakers down 6.

Board by RJ. Finally no 2nd chance on the free throw misses.

Krstic knocks it down.

Lakers called on a 3 second violation (Mihm).

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

3 seconds on Mihm


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice krstic


----------



## Vinsane

kobe is going to shut carter down for less than 10


----------



## Petey

Krstic sets the pick, Kidd misses.

Kobe loses the ball out of bounds as he kicks it, weird.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Lakers call timeout

Nets up by 8


----------



## Lord-SMX

only 6pts for the nets in the quarter


----------



## jerseygirl

this is one of the ugliest games I ever seen in my life! :curse:


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic off of the feed from Jason Kidd. Jason Kidd unable to hit the jumper. 32-24 New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Dooch

As long as we get the "W" I could careless on how bad we are doing. The Los Angeles Lakers are doing worse obviously if they trail us by 8 points.


----------



## mjm1

wow, just wow im at a loss for ****ing words.


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd with 11 points, Richard Jefferson with 7 rebounds and Nenad Krstic with 3 assists all to lead the New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Lord-SMX

gve the ball to krstic!


----------



## Petey

Lakers are really putting presure on Kidd, Carter falls down, rolls the ball to Kidd, Kidd misses RJ with the board.

RJ fouled by Mihm, their 4th team foul. Not shooting.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

YES J-Kidd. that **** was tight


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter trips, kicks it out to Jason Kidd. Kidd misses, Richard Jefferson offensive rebound. Foul on Chris Mihm. Jason Kidd to Clifford Robinson, great job J-Kidd.


----------



## justasking?

Dooch said:


> Jason Kidd with 11 points, Richard Jefferson with 7 rebounds and Nenad Krstic with 3 assists all to lead the New Jersey Nets.


Krstic with 5 boards too!!! Nice game for him so far. I hope he keeps it up and stays out of foul trouble. Kidd has been doing well. RJ is a monster tonight. I hope they lead the team tonight. And of course, I hope VC gets his game going somehow. 

Go NEts!!!


----------



## Petey

WOW, Kidd drives the base line, head fake, pass to Robinson under the basket around Mihm's back, good!

Walton hits a 3.

Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

NICE PLAY by Kidd to Robinson
34-24 - Nets

Luke Walton for 2
34-26 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter and Kobe go down again. Walton with the board.

Parker with the pull up, Lakers down 6.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Parker for 2
34-28 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

why can't our team make layups?


----------



## Petey

Carter drives and misses, Kobe shakes Kidd, but misses, Krstic with the board.

Kidd to KRSTIC FOR A SLAM!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for Kidd for 2
36-28 - Nets


----------



## Vincanity15311

J_kidd again


----------



## Lord-SMX

6pt game


----------



## mjm1

kidd should be shot


----------



## Lord-SMX

just feeed krstic

kidd, carter, rj are all cold


----------



## HB

wow any one peep the shooting percentages between Vince and Kobe


----------



## ZÆ

shot clock violation on the Lakers
20 second timeout Nets


----------



## MrCharisma

"Peak-A-Boo Pass" Mark's best line yet.


----------



## Lord-SMX

TOO Many risks!!! Play it save and were gonna [email protected]


----------



## Petey

DAMNIT.

Kidd and Krstic on Kobe, gets the ball... Kidd throws it too far in front of RJ.

Lakers killing clock... Odom had the ball knocked away.

Odom gets it back to Parker.

3!

NO 24 second shot clock violation.

1.9 to play, Frank calls time out.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter with the miss, Kobe Bryant with the miss. Nenad Krstic with the rebound. Nenad Krstic off the feed from Jason Kidd! 24-second violation on the Los Angeles Lakers no basket. 1.9 seconds for the Nets to set something up.


----------



## mjm1

Hbwoy said:


> wow any one peep the shooting percentages between Vince and Kobe


idk 4 percent lol


----------



## ZÆ

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> shot clock violation on the Lakers
> 20 second timeout Nets


1.7 left in the half


----------



## mjm1

krstic that ****er gets blocked.


----------



## ZÆ

end of the half
36-28 - Nets


----------



## Petey

WOW, Kidd pegged it to Krstic from 3/4 court shot. Krstic was blocked.

No foul called?

36-28 at the half?

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Nets cannot convert anything with the time remaining, at halftime though the New Jersey Nets lead the Los Angeles Lakers by a score of 36-28.


----------



## Vinsane

5-20 this quarter all i got to say is they better watch out for kobe he had 29 in the second half against seatle in a similar situation holding ray to 19 he will hold vince to 12


----------



## Dooch

At halftime, the New Jersey Nets were led by Jason Kidd with his 11 points and 4 assists, Richard Jefferson with his 8 rebounds. And a solid contribution from Nenad Krstic.


----------



## mjm1

changes will definitly be made, i dont give a **** anymore. there is no excuse for only 10 points in a quarter. we could have had a marginal 18 point quarter and put away the game already.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Lakers commentators are saying "What a bizzare half of basketball this is." While I'm sitting here thinking that this is a pretty normal half for the Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

lakers must have some good d


----------



## Dooch

Really it was a horendous first half by both teams, only putting up a combined 64 points.


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> The Lakers commentators are saying "What a bizzare half of basketball this is." While I'm sitting here thinking that this is a pretty normal half for the Nets.


Normal to hold a team to 28 points in a half?

WOW, give me normal every day for the rest of the season.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Horrible half

36-28

Still up 8 though, but was 16 after one.

After the Giant chokejob vs. Seahawks, I don't think I can endur another loss...John Cena retaining the title doesn't help either

Horrible f'n day if Nets don't come up with W


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> The Lakers commentators are saying "What a bizzare half of basketball this is." While I'm sitting here thinking that this is a pretty normal half for the Nets.


HAHAHA


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice nets defense in the first half... now we just need to play some offense w/ that


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> lakers must have some good d


And what about the Nets performance tonight?

The Lakers ONLY HAVE 28 POINTS!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

i would be scared to death of kobe in the second half.


----------



## Dooch

Both Nenad Krstic and Richard Jefferson have 8 points each.


----------



## Dooch

At halftime, the New Jersey Nets are (7-8) from the free throw line and the Los Angeles Lakers are (7-12).


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> And what about the Nets performance tonight?
> 
> The Lakers ONLY HAVE 28 POINTS!
> 
> -Petey


true true


----------



## Dooch

At halftime also, the New Jersey Nets shoot in at about 36% from the field (14-39) and the Los Angeles Lakers are shooting at around 26% from the field (10-38).


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Normal to hold a team to 28 points in a half?
> 
> WOW, give me normal every day for the rest of the season.
> 
> -Petey


Good point....I mean pretty normal half offensively for the Nets


----------



## AIFAN3

wow vince idoesnt really look like the vince that led the nets to the playoffs last year..he looks more like the toronto vince.. :dead:


----------



## Petey

Kobe 2 of 8, Carter 1 of 7.

Amazing.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Petey you are right!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are playind d... Kidd player of the game from now!!!!!!!!!! he is playing some serious d on kobe!!.. he is destroying him... vc is not shooting well but he is playing d toooooooooooo!!!!!!!! can you believe this, this is the best game ive seen vc play d so far!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Did u see that dunk By rj!!!!!!!!!1 how high was he!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## HB

Isnt Vince playing with an injury, whats Kobe's excuse


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> **


do not attack posters. especially dooch


----------



## Petey

AIFAN3 said:


> wow vince idoesnt really look like the vince that led the nets to the playoffs last year..he looks more like the toronto vince.. :dead:


Who does Kobe Bryant look like?

Anyway if the Nets can keep this up, they are doing your chucker a favor and creating a bigger PPG difference for 1st and 2nd place!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

have carter and kobe been talking during the game


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> have carter and kobe been talking during the game


Not sure but RJ and Luke have. They were college roommates.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> Isnt Vince playing with an injury, whats Kobe's excuse


If vince is playing the injury is no excuse


----------



## Phenom Z28

Time for Phenom's Neato Stat of the Night.



VC_15 said:


> Petey you are right!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are playind d... Kidd player of the game from now!!!!!!!!!! he is playing some serious d on kobe!!.. he is destroying him... vc is not shooting well but he is playing d toooooooooooo!!!!!!!! can you believe this, this is the best game ive seen vc play d so far!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Did u see that dunk By rj!!!!!!!!!1 how high was he!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


One, two, three, four, five....Sixty Five exclamation marks in this post, and two "1's" that should have been exclamation marks.


----------



## mjm1

Its simple, carter has to step up. if he's injured he should not be in the game.


----------



## XRay34

cmon nets


----------



## Dooch

mjm1 said:


> do not attack posters. especially dooch


Who attacked me?


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> If vince is playing the injury is no excuse


Comment on other players besides Vince and maybe I'll take you seriously


----------



## XRay34

kobe scored 29 in 2nd half after 5in 1st half vs sonics


----------



## jarkid

will carter and kobe blow out ? it's exciting to watch


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> kobe scored 29 in 2nd half after 5in 1st half vs sonics


lets hope vince does it


----------



## Vinsane

why has everyone start wearing wife beaters under there jersey


----------



## Petey

Kobe drives on Carter and fouled.

Hits btw.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

jarkid said:


> will carter and kobe blow out ? it's exciting to watch


carter deserves to sit after that foul.


----------



## Dooch

Start of the 3rd quarter in Los Angeles from the Staples Center.


----------



## ZÆ

Kobe fouled and hits

foul on Carter, his 3rd

Bryant hits
36-31 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

put rj on kobe


----------



## Dooch

Kobe Bryant gets a three point play.


----------



## Petey

Kobe hits.

Kidd trapped, to Collins, to Krstic, fouled by Mihm!

That dirty *******!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

omfg


----------



## Lord-SMX

Petey said:


> Kobe hits.
> 
> Kidd trapped, to Collins, to Krstic, fouled by Mihm!
> 
> That dirty *******!
> 
> -Petey


 lol


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits the 1st.

Misses the 2nd.

37-31, Nets.

Parker with a lob to Kobe, broken up by Kidd.

Bryant hits again.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

we are screwed.


----------



## Vinsane

kobe will blow up


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic to the free throw line, splits his free throws. Kobe Bryant with another jumper.


----------



## Petey

Krstic shots, Misses, Collins fouled!

Nice!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

oh bad, lakers 5:1 by kobe ! we should stand up ! carter go !


----------



## Lord-SMX

we need to get LA into early foul trouble! Expecially Kobe!


----------



## Petey

Collins called for an offensive, his 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

omfg i hate collins


----------



## Petey

Kobe to Cook, Cook hits.

Nets up only 2.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

i am about to cry


----------



## Petey

RJ drives, fouled by Odom, to the line, Odom's 2nd.

Misses the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

2pt game... what the ****?

RJ should guard kobe


----------



## Lord-SMX

What the ****... RJ hit the ****ing FT's!


----------



## Petey

And RJ hits the 2nd.

Nets 38-35.

Kobe misses the 3.

Robinson about to check in.

Kidd fouled driving. Foul on Parker.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

2-point game, Richard Jefferson draws the foul on Lamar Odom. Richard Jefferson splits the free throws. Kobe Bryant missed 3, Jason Collins rebound. Kidd takes it all the way back and gets fouled.


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice we nee to be agressive! Good job kidd... and good job collins you need to get off the floor! Your making very stupid plays


----------



## Vinsane

If the wolves ever want to trade kg to the nets I now beleive carter will be the one to go


----------



## Petey

Kobe shots, Krstic with the board.

Cliff drops it to Carter.

Carter fouled by Kobe.

They have having words.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter and Kobe called on T's.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

what happen'd?


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Kobe shots, Krstic with the board.
> 
> Cliff drops it to Carter.
> 
> Carter fouled by Kobe.
> 
> They have having words.
> 
> -Petey


UH OH


----------



## Dooch

Kobe Bryant misses another jumper, Nenad Krstic on the rebound. VINCE CARTER AND KOBE BRYANT EXCHANGING WORDS AND GETTING INTO IT!


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> If the wolves ever want to trade kg to the nets I now beleive carter will be the one to go


Can you be traded too, for real its the new jersey nets not the new jersey carters


----------



## Phenom Z28

That's it, Carters going off now...I've seen this movie before.


----------



## Lord-SMX

what happend?


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> Kobe Bryant misses another jumper, Nenad Krstic on the rebound. VINCE CARTER AND KOBE BRYANT EXCHANGING WORDS AND GETTING INTO IT!


I can't beleive it I thought they were friends


----------



## mjm1

carter is angry


----------



## HB

Wow why are Kobe and Vince going at it?


----------



## jarkid

our freethrow percentage is terrible again


----------



## Petey

What horrid free throw shooting.

Kobe shots, misses, Mihm with the foul.

-Petey


----------



## AUNDRE

[email protected] not being able to hit free throws


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits.

Lakers over the limit with 9:18 to play in the quarter.

Krstic hits both.

Nets up 7.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

lol carter and kobe are waiting to break it up lol thats what nets radio said


----------



## Dooch

Technicals have been given out, Vince Carter splits his free throws. 4th foul on Chris Mihm! Nenad Krstic hits both free throws and the Nets extend to a 7-point lead.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hbwoy said:


> Wow why are Kobe and Vince going at it?


I think Carter is just tired of Kobe smack'n him on every play and Kobe is try'n to get in Vince's head.


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets up 8... hopefully we get another foul on kobe!


----------



## Petey

Odom backs up for the 3, and steps out of bounds...

LOL

-Petey


----------



## kidd2rj

anyone else tired of kobe's act? ever since he made the lakers trade shaq, it's like he's trying to prove he's the man and tries to act hard. seems like every laker game i've seen this year, he's been jawing with someone


----------



## Petey

Hmm, RJ drives and Mihm called on his 5th.

Smart?

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice  good job odem


----------



## Vinsane

I still can't beleive the double tech


----------



## mjm1

jefferson is killing me badly.


----------



## Petey

Bynum in for Mihm's. Don't like this.

He might be fired to play very extended minutes verus the Nets.

And RJ extends the lead to 43-35.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

5 fouls on Mihm :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

lakers in the penalty with 8:42 take advantage


----------



## Lord-SMX

13-19 from the ft line.... HIT THE ****ING FT"S!!!!


----------



## Petey

Parker with the 3.

Krstic with the board.

Kidd charges, throws it away.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

kidd is a *******.


----------



## Vincanity15311

wtf kidd not the time for showboatin


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson draws the foul on Chris Mihm. That is Chris Mihm's 5th foul. Richard Jefferson splits his free throws. Turnover Kidd tried dropping it off to RJ.


----------



## Petey

Lakers take a timeout, weird, as they burnt alot of time trying to set up a play.

-Petey


----------



## HB

For pete's sake RJ, HIT your friggin free throws


----------



## Lord-SMX

kidd you ****ing have to stop taking too many stupid risks!


----------



## Dooch

43-35 New Jersey Nets. Los Angeles calls a full timeout.


----------



## Vinsane

Hey those who are watchin it must be quiet in the arena this looks like one boring game


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> Hey those who are watchin it must be quiet in the arena this looks like one boring game


it got interesting for several minutes.


----------



## Dooch

One more foul on Mihm will foul Mihm out of the game and he has 10 rebounds for the Los Angeles Lakers so that would be really good.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vinsane said:


> Hey those who are watchin it must be quiet in the arena this looks like one boring game


Yea, this game better go into triple OT to make up for the horrible box score this game is gunna have otherwise.


----------



## Vincanity15311

I jus wet myself


----------



## Petey

Haha, Kobe with the air ball, nice play by Vince!

OMG Kidd to Carter for the ALLEY OPP!

AND FOULED!

OMG, watch SPORTS CENTER TONIGHT.

AMAZING EXTENSION!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice vc... 2pts and foul


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd the Alley Carter the Oop ANNNNDDD 1! :banana:


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter great defense contesting Kobe's shot! On the other end Jason Kidd finds Vince Carter for the alley-oop and the foul! And hits the free throw.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the free throw.

Foul was on Cook.

Odom to the fade, hits.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

cook with 4 and mihm with 5 great


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Robinson, hits.

48-27, RJ on Kobe now.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

jefferson should be shot.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Carter hits the free throw.
> 
> Foul was on Cook.
> 
> Odom to the fade, hits.
> 
> -Petey


was it a one handed oop


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice cliffy... and kidd needs to drop more smart dimes! Not passing when he has open layup


----------



## Petey

Parker misses, Nets watch the ball bounce on the floor twice, loose ball foul on RJ now.

Horrid rebounding.

Carter called on a holding foul. His 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

McInnis in for Carter.

Kobe hits.

Kidd drives, off glass, it's good.

50-39.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

if kobe plays with 4 vince plays with 4


----------



## Omega

Petey said:


> Kidd to Robinson, hits.
> 
> 48-27, RJ on Kobe now.
> 
> -Petey


 37 you meant?


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice kidd


----------



## Petey

Odom misses the 3, Krstic tips to McInnis.

McInnis going glass, and fouled!

Parker called for the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

j-mac off the glass + 1


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice jeff


----------



## Dooch

Clifford Robinson off the feed from Jason Kidd. Vince Carter gets called on his 4th personal foul. Great effort by Jason Kidd to get the 2. Jeff McInnis takes it hard to the hole for the basket and the foul. :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28

McInnis drives and puts one in off the glass AND 1 :banana:


----------



## Vincanity15311

Krstic gets away wit the jersey tug


----------



## Petey

Bynum loses it out of bounds, Krstic and Collins are playing some nice D on their big men tonight.

Robinson from RJ, hits!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

were getting hot! Cliffy nice layup


----------



## Vinsane

kidd is determined to win


----------



## Petey

Robinson called on the trip.

Kobe misses. Krstic outlets to Kidd... NO steal by Kobe, pull up, hits!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Idiot


----------



## Petey

Krstic to Kidd, Kidd to Krstic, HITS!

Nets O is running nicely now.

Kobe misses, Krstic with the board.

Kidd to McInnis, fades.... HITS!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

krstic w/ 13, 8, 2, 1


----------



## ZÆ

McInnis for 2 from Kidd
59-41 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets scoring cuz of defense!


----------



## Vincanity15311

JK is a good basketball player


----------



## Petey

Odom hits.

They are replaying the pass, Kidd was looking away, left handed to McInnis.

Odom hits both, foul on RJ.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd with the *beautiful* pass to McInnis for the lay-in. I swear to god he winked at us on that no look pass.

Nets now in the penalty.


----------



## Petey

Krstic to a driving Kidd, Kidd hits!

Nets up 18.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Jeff McInnis hits the free throw. Cliffor Robinson off the feed from Richard Jefferson. Nenad Krstic off the feed from Jason Kidd. Jeff McInnis off the feed from Jason Kidd. Jason Kidd off the feed from Nenad Krstic. Great offense. :clap:


----------



## ZÆ

61-45 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

krstic to kidd wow were really hot!


----------



## Petey

Kobe forces the shot, and hits.

McInnis slow it down.

Kidd misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

expect kobe to go the whole 4th


----------



## Petey

Odom twisting his way into the lane, misses, Bynum with the board, Krstic called for the foul, he finished.

Time out (TV TO).

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Andrew byuim hits and is fouled by Krstic
going to the line for 1...


----------



## Krstic All-Star

That was a terrible foul call on Krstic


----------



## Dooch

With 3:09 left in the 3rd quarter, the New Jersey Nets lead the Los Angeles Lakers by a score of 61-47. Jason Kidd with 16 points and 8 assists. Kobe Bryant with 18 points.


----------



## Vinsane

go nets


----------



## Vinsane

how was the vince oop one or two hands


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> how was the vince oop


Hot. It'll be on Sports Center.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> how was the vince oop one or two hands


it will be on sports center


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vinsane said:


> how was the vince oop


Decent...not much phi-zazz on it but it was pretty. What made it even better was the smothering defense that was on him and the foul


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> how was the vince oop one or two hands


One... out stretched.

They are calling it one of Carter's top dunks on YES Network.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Krstic backs down Bynum and misses, Kobe shots, misses, Bynum with an offensive, misses, Krstic with the board, Bynum fouls him.

Krstic to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

go krstic... go krstic!


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits both.

Nets are 1st in the NBA in getting to the line, but 6th in makes.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> One... out stretched.
> 
> They are calling it one of Carter's top dunks on YES Network.
> 
> -Petey


They say that everytime he dunks on there.


----------



## HB

Nets are complaining about their frontcourt, look how sad the lakers frontcourt is


----------



## Petey

Kobe from 5 feet behind the arc, RJ with hands up, and hits.

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic to the line... foul on Byum
63-47

Bryanthits for 3
63-50


----------



## Lord-SMX

kobe 4... 3

nets up 63-50


----------



## Petey

Kidd going back door to RJ, Lakers steal, Kobe misses the layup, Bynum with the board again?

Fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

wtf


----------



## Vinsane

I hope we are ready for the 4th vince and rj have been pretty quiet


----------



## Omega

vinsane let it go. lets worry about kobe not exploding on us in the 4rth


----------



## ZÆ

RJ's 4th foul


----------



## Petey

Zoran in for Kidd.

Krstic misses, Odom with the board, goes all the way, leans, misses, Zoran with the board.

RJ to Zoran, misses the 3.

Kobe going up, RJ fouls.

RJ's 4th.

NOT PRETTY!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

carter and jefferson with 4 fouls Oh ****


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic on the rebound and he is fouled by Bynum. Nenad hits both free throws and Nenad is doing well with his free throw shooting. Richard Jefferson grabs another rebound. Zoran Planinic rebound. Richard Jefferson called on his 4th personal foul.


----------



## Petey

Vaughn in for Jefferson.

McInnis, Vaugn, Zoran in. How horrid.

Where is Murray? Nice time for Wright no?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

how many points has bryant scored this quarter


----------



## Petey

Nets lead down to 10.

Vaughn off balance... WOW!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

kobe gettin hot... nets up10


----------



## Petey

OMG Kobe over Vaughn, 5 feet behind the line.

Lakers to within 9.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Jacque Vaughn into the game for Richard Jefferson. Jacque Vaughn with a nice shot. Kobe Bryant answers on the other end with the 3-pointer. 65-56 at the end of the 3rd quarter. Cmon Nets!! Close this game up.


----------



## mjm1

Petey said:


> OMG Kobe over Vaughn, 5 feet behind the line.
> 
> Lakers to within 9.
> 
> -Petey


im confident in new jersey.


----------



## Petey

65-56, to end the 4th, the Nets should throw Kidd on Kobe again. Carter and RJ have 4 each?

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ah man...what a shot by Vaughn. But then Kobe comes back with an even better shot worth 1 more point


----------



## HB

Uh oh Kobe going off its the los angeles kobes out there


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Carter and RJ have 4 each?


Yep.


----------



## mjm1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Ah man...what a shot by Vaughn. But then Kobe comes back with an even better shot worth 1 more point


dont get negative please PLEASE lol


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vinsane said:


> how many points has bryant scored this quarter


18 I think.


----------



## Dooch

Petey said:


> 65-56, to end the 4th, the Nets should throw Kidd on Kobe again. Carter and RJ have 4 each?
> 
> -Petey


It is the end of the 3rd quarter. And yes, Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson both have 4 fouls each.


----------



## Petey

26, 19 in the 3rd for Kobe.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> dont get negative please PLEASE lol


Hey, we're winning. It's all goooood.

Plus, Carter is about to go off so I'm happy.


----------



## Vinsane

call me biased if you want but we need carter


----------



## Petey

OMG.

GREAT D by the Lakers.

Robinson had to drive from half court after losing the ball, fouled by Walton.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Start of the 4th quarter now from the Staples Center in Los Angeles.


----------



## Petey

Carter checks in for Zoran.

K, Nets now called on a 24 second violation. How horrid.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

24 on Nets


----------



## mjm1

Idiots Idiots Idiots Idiots


----------



## Petey

Kobe gets Kidd off of him on the screen and hits.

Green fouls Kidd on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

come on vince don't dissapoint


----------



## mjm1

somebody needs to foul kobe HARD HARD HARD


----------



## ZÆ

Kobe for 2
65-58 - Nets

Kidd to the line


----------



## Petey

Kidd is 79% on the season from the free throw line.

Hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Nets up!

67-58.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

friggin kobe too good man


----------



## XRay34

great

18 pt lead down to 5


----------



## mjm1

You Muder ****ers


----------



## Petey

Stupid play.

Nets double Kobe, passes to Green, Green throws it up, hits and is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Omega

dang carter and rj have 4 fouls


----------



## Vinsane

who is devin green


----------



## Petey

Robinson's 5th, looks like Padgett might get some time with all the guys in trouble.

Misses, Walton last touched it. Out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Redd 35 points in 2nd half
McGrady 35 points in 2nd half
Kobe 21 points with 10 min to go in 2nd half

all vs us this season

1 month into the season


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter enters the game for Zoran Planinic. Kobe Bryant hits again. Jason Kidd hits both free throws. 5th foul on Clifford Robinson. Jason Kidd with the lay-in.


----------



## Petey

Kidd blows by Green and HITS!

Going left hand off the glass.

DAMN IT!

Carter with his 5th on Walton? Jeez...

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

carter is a ****er, wow.


----------



## XRay34

cheapest foul ever


----------



## XRay34

rj and vc 5 fouls each

we gonna lose now cuz of that


----------



## ZÆ

Mark Jackson says "says" alot


----------



## Vinsane

speechless


----------



## Petey

RJ fouls Kobe from behind.

RJ's 5th.

Carter, Jefferson and Robinson has 5. Collins has 4.

Kobe to the damn line for 3.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

please god just give us the win just give us the win


----------



## Vinsane

both will foul out i knew it


----------



## Petey

69-62, Nets.

Vaughn in.

Kidd to Krstic, HITS!

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

Not Good...


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic from Kidd for 2
71-62 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

kobe biggest ballhog in nba


----------



## Petey

WOW, Lakers put Kobe on Kidd.

Walton to Green, Cook with the tip. Damnit!

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The reffing has been pretty inconsistent all night, calling some questionable stuff on the Nets...


----------



## Petey

Some Laker foreigner called pushing Vaughn, Lakers 3rd with 9:21 to play.

McInnis hits!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

McInnis for 2
73-64 - Nets


----------



## mjm1

Idiots Idiots Idiots


----------



## Petey

Mcinnis with the steal, to Kidd, passes to McInnis called on the charge (Kidd).

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

idiots idiots idiots


----------



## Petey

Walton shots, misses, board, misses. Krstic with the board, Kidd loses the dribble.

McInnis called on the foul.

73-64, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

****!! Richard Jefferson and Vince Carter both have 5 fouls each. Nenad Krstic off the feed from Jason Kidd. Jeff McInnis hits the jumper. Nenad Krstic with the rebound, McInnis on the foul.


----------



## XRay34

whenever lakers dont score we just turn it over in 5-8 seconds and give it right back

slow it down

and u cant even breath on kobe....lamest fouls


----------



## mjm1

****ing idiots.


----------



## Dooch

With 8:27 left in the 4th quarter the New Jersey Nets lead the Los Angeles Lakers by a score of 73-64. Jason Kidd with 20 points and 9 assists, Nenad Krstic with 11 rebounds to lead the New Jersey Nets.


----------



## XRay34

im telling u

whenever lakers dont score, we turn it over


----------



## Petey

Kidd with the board, are both Carter and RJ on the bench?

Vaughn to Krstic, hits, but Krstic called for the offensive foul.

Not a good call - Mark Jackson.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

im going FOR BLOOD.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

HORRIBLE call just now


----------



## mjm1

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Petey

Kobe throws it up, hits.

Kidd misses, Walton with the board.

Walton with the board, to Cook, is fouled.

Carter checking back in, in for Vaughn.

The Lakers have how many offensive boards?

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Lamar Odom back into the game for the Los Angeles Lakers. Cmon Nets! Draw the foul, do not commit the fouls.


----------



## Omega

the lakers boxscore is ridiculous. no one besides kobe has more than 5


----------



## XRay34

18 point lead cut to 5

gut feeling we lose, hope im wrong


----------



## Vinsane

if we lose


----------



## XRay34

let the choking begin

3 point game

so predictable

we lead 47 min and watch us lose

lakers lead 1 min


----------



## Petey

Cook brings the score to within 5.

RJ is still sitting.

McInnis misses, Kobe gives it up, Lakers something or another hits.

Lakers to within 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nets better win


----------



## Dooch

73-70 New Jersey Nets, Lakers to within 3 points. What the **** are we doing?


----------



## Lord-SMX

omfg... we need stops!


----------



## Vinsane

we are definitely overrated as a team


----------



## mjm1

ive turned off the tv and a good night to you all. I wont back on the boards for a while.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I still think we have this game.


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> ive turned off the tv and a good night to you all. I wont back on the boards for a while.


can't blame you


----------



## Petey

mjm1 said:


> ive turned off the tv and a good night to you all. I wont back on the boards for a while.




We know you'll be back tomorrow, night.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

If they lose this, might as well pencil 5-9 going back home cause Denver next.

0-5 road trip f this if that happens man f this


----------



## Dooch

Cmon Nets!! Go on a run, we do not have time to drop another game! :curse:


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I still think we have this game.


you are a great fan and u have my respect


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> If they lose this, might as well pencil 5-9 going back home cause Denver next.
> 
> 0-5 road trip f this if that happens man f this


KMart will be limited with his minutes, so not that worried about the Nuggets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vc hits

get stops


----------



## Petey

RJ and Carter both on the floor now.

Kidd only has 1 foul, he better cover Kobe.

Carter to the fade, HITS!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter with the fade
75-70 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> If they lose this, might as well pencil 5-9 going back home cause Denver next.
> 
> 0-5 road trip f this if that happens man f this


i thought we would beat la and kings


----------



## XRay34

cheapest fouls i ever saw


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson fouled out with 10 points


----------



## Petey

Jefferson pushes his buddy Walton.

RJ is done for the night. Only has 10 points and 10 boards.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter on the fade-away jumper over Kobe Bryant. Richard Jefferson has just fouled out on a lame call by the refs. :curse:


----------



## Vincanity15311

Rj Done ****


----------



## ZÆ

75-72 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Walton brings it to a 3 point game.

Carter drives.

Fouled.

Sasha with the foul... damn.

-Petey


----------



## Omega

what were kobe and vince fighting about. they showed them almost going at it on sportscenter


----------



## XRay34

firs thte giants lose biggest heartbreaker now this

kill me


----------



## Petey

Lakers have 4 team fouls, all fouls for both teams are in the penalty.

5:23 to play.

Carter drives, misses.

Kobe drives, Kidd fouls, Hits and going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

game over

kobe 40 pots 30+ in 2nd half

same as redd, tmac


----------



## ZÆ

Bryant can tie the game with a free throw
75-74


----------



## Vinsane

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> what were kobe and vince fighting about. they showed them almost going at it on sportscenter


i saw it to vince woulda whipped his ***


----------



## Vincanity15311

Grind this **** out


----------



## Petey

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> what were kobe and vince fighting about. they showed them almost going at it on sportscenter


Hard fouls.

Kobe ties the game.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

tie game with 5:00 left
75-75


----------



## XRay34

suicidal


----------



## HB

Sad just sad


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic shooting 2...


----------



## Petey

Carter with the fade away, misses, Krstic with the board, fouled. Going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Krstic shooting 2...


Krstic hits both
77-75


----------



## Vinsane

i just hope win


----------



## Petey

Hits the 1st, and 2nd.

Mihm back in.

Where is Collins?

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter draws the foul on Vujacic. Kobe Bryant is such a little *****, gets the basket and the free throw. Nenad Krstic on the offensive rebound and draws the foul. Nenad Krstic hits both free throws.


----------



## Petey

Collins in.

Kobe over Robinson, misses.

Kidd DRIVES, to Krstic, 6th on Mihm!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Mihm fouled out
Krstic to the free throw line

77-75 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Cook in for Mihm, Krstic misses the 1st. Carter taps it... ah one more VC.

Lakers call time out.

4:37 left.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Rebound by Jason Collins. Loose-ball foul on Mihm his 6th foul and he has fouled out. 4:37 left in the game, 77-75 New Jersey Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

hmmm... what was that at the free throw line?


----------



## Phenom Z28

:rofl: That was the funniest thing I've seen in a while. Everyone thought the first FT was the completion of a 3 point play or something and everyone went for the rebound lol.


----------



## XRay34

its scripted if we lose tonight

who leads for 47 min and loses

other team gets lead last min and wins

i hate that crap, it happeend to us before this season forgot what game


----------



## Dooch

We have got to stop Kobe Bryant, he has 35 points and leads the Lakers. Nenad Krstic now with 12 rebounds.


----------



## XRay34

triple kobe


----------



## Petey

Krstic is 1 of 2 from the line.

Nets up 3.

Nets playing Zone.

Walton posting. And scores over Krstic?

Yeah, Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

no its not alright mark jackson

its a 1 pt game u idiot was 18


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2
80-77 - Nets


----------



## Vincanity15311

every time the whistle blows im scared it a foul on VC..


----------



## Petey

Kidd backs down Sasha, he falls over, goes lefty off glass.

Nets up 3.

Kick ball.

"Kidd may be the greatest left handed shooter" - Mark Jackson.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Collins for 2
82-77 - Nets


----------



## Vincanity15311

Jason Collin YES


----------



## XRay34

lakers getting all their sh!t at the line man


----------



## Petey

Kobe misses, Carter board. To Kidd, pulls it back... OMG NO.

To Collins.

HITS!

Jeez, alot of Nets fans are praying.

Odom drives, foul called.

Kidd called on the foul.

Zone is keeping the ball out of Kobe's hands.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Gut it out guys, come on! This game is yours


----------



## Petey

Odom hits both, Nets up 3.

Kidd brings it down, Kidd to Krstic, Krstic travels.

2:45 to play.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Travling on Krstic


----------



## XRay34

choke choke cant stop them now?


----------



## Vincanity15311

Curly not the time to shuffle ure feet


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic splits his free throws. Jason Kidd with another lay-in. Kobe Bryant misses the alley-oop. Jason Collins off the feed from Jason Kidd. Nenad Krstic called on the traveling violation.


----------



## Petey

Kobe throws it up, Walton with the save out of bounds, to Kobe in the board court, back court violation.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

we reely to much on kristic


----------



## XRay34

they reaching like women and they finally call the foul


----------



## Petey

Haha, inbound to Krstic, Kidd toes the back court line, foul on Walton.

Smart play as the Lakers (both teams) over the limit.

Kidd to the line, hits.

Nets up 4.

Hits.

Nets up 5.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Jason is the man!


----------



## XRay34

Jason Kidd is an amazing player


----------



## Vincanity15311

Kidd still has it


----------



## Petey

Odom spinning, misses the hook, Krstic with the board.

Kidd drives, HITS and is fouled.

How many does Sasha have again?

Oh yeah, Jackson is excited as he used his left again.

Hits both, Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2 and fouled
Kidd to the line for 1... Hits

87-79 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

lmao kobe trying to be like mike

avg 30 shots


----------



## XRay34

nice foul moron

and stop the turnovers


----------



## Vincanity15311

a colliding foul


----------



## Petey

Kobe for 3, Kidd with the board.

Kidd to Krstic, Nets turn over.

Collins runs over Kobe.

Kobe to the line, Collins with his 5th.

Nice acting by Kobe.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Collins with his 5th foul


----------



## HB

I said in another post, Kidd's aggressiveness will eventually get this team going. If its not there they are ****ed up


----------



## Dooch

Blocking foul on Luke Walton. New Jersey Nets get another 2. Jason Kidd goes inbetween two defenders count the basket and the foul. 3-point play for Jason Kidd, Jason Kidd on the rebound.


----------



## Petey

Kobe hits the 1st, and pulls to 6 for the Lakers with his 2nd.

87-81, 1:36 to play.

-Petey


----------



## HB

I hate Kobe Bryant, I really do!


----------



## XRay34

let the self destruction like the new york giants begin


----------



## Petey

Nets are burning clock, Krstic called on a moving screen.

What the hell?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic has fouled out


----------



## Vinsane

rely to much on kristic


----------



## XRay34

they doing their best to lose this game

cant f'n rebound


----------



## ZÆ

Collins fouls out


----------



## Petey

Walton drive, misses, board, to Kobe, 3, misses, Cook with the board, fouled!

What the hell?

Collins, Krstic and RJ are out now.

Jackson in. LOL

How sad.

-Petey


----------



## HB

What is wrong with Kristic? SEriously why does he always do this


----------



## ZÆ

timeout Nets

87-81 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

wowo collins, rj, krstic are all out and vc and cliffy w/ 5 fouls!


----------



## XRay34

lol timeout

no one near kidd and they call timeout

now they gotta inbound it gonna have pressure

dumb im telling u they trying to lose this


----------



## Vinsane

3 nets foul out and carter has 5


----------



## Petey

Cook misses both, Kidd with the board, time out.

Wow, Kidd was on the block for the board. Interesting.

Anyway, just burn clock and let Kidd go at Sasha.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic fouls out of the ball game, with a productive night. Jason Collins now fouled out. 3 Nets so far fouled out. Thank you Cook, misses on both free throws. 59.9 seconds remaining and the Nets call timeout.


----------



## Vinsane

i wonder is shaq watchin the game


----------



## Vinsane

if we play like this tommorrow we will lose


----------



## Petey

Hmm, Nets have to get the ball into Kidd, I think it's close enough to start fouling.

Well no.

Kidd burning clock, Sasha on Kidd.

Kidd to Carter, fires, misses with plenty of time left, Nets bobble the ball around, Kidd has to take it, misses. 24 second violation.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Lakers time out. A twenty, they have 2 left, and refs add some time back.

35.7 remaining.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> if *we* play like this tommorrow we will lose


Interesting


----------



## Dooch

Bad possession by the Nets, shot clock violation. 35.7 seconds remaining and Los Angeles calls for a 20 second timeout.


----------



## Petey

OMG Kobe over Kidd for the 3.

Burn clock.

Lakers foul Marc Jackson with ~15 left.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

lol they give it to marc

and how does kobe hit that shot

amazng

marc will miss both and kobe hits 3

ot we lose

gut feeling


----------



## Petey

Misses the 1st, just need 1.

Hits the 2nd. Nets up 4.

17.3 to go.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

i f'n hate this crap man

such a stressfull game didnt need this after the giant and jet games


----------



## Vincanity15311

4 pt lead...

they dont have larry johnson for a miracle.. 

GOD I hope they hold onto this..


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> lol they give it to marc
> 
> and how does kobe hit that shot
> 
> amazng
> 
> marc will miss both and kobe hits 3
> 
> ot we lose
> 
> gut feeling


I get mad when Carter does that shot from 5 feet behind the arc, but Kobe that ******* has hit 3 of them already tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Marc Jackson draws the foul on Kobe Bryant. Marc Jackson splits his free throws and goes (1-2). Approximately 17 seconds remaining the Los Angeles Lakers call timeout. 88-84 New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd 7 TO's, Carter 10 points on 3 of 12 shooting, RJ fouls out, 3 people foul out and two others in foul trouble the whole game and we get a win.

We shoot 54% and we lose...


How's this crap happen?


----------



## NetsFan006

ye of little faith....JACKSON hits one.


----------



## Petey

Kobe hits another 3 over Kidd.

Nets up 1.

Frank calls time out.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

this is unbelievable


----------



## NetsFan006

How Does Kobe Do It?? Ahhgghhhhh


----------



## Dooch

Kobe Bryant hits the three-pointer and puts the Los Angeles Lakers to within 1. :curse: Cmon Kidd get in his face.


----------



## Vinsane

yup i feel worried and scared


----------



## roro26

Freaking Kobe...


----------



## Petey

Get the damn ball to Kidd now.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Kobe is special man. Give the ball to a reliable free throw shooter and foul them immediately


----------



## Petey

Sasha fouls Kidd, reoccuring theme tonight.

Kidd to the line, Lakers will have 12.8 to do something.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits both, Lakers call time out.

Nets up 90-87!

-Petey


----------



## NetsFan006

J Kidd!


----------



## Petey

Ball going to Kobe? Anyone want to wager? LOL

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Kidd hits both, Lakers call time out.
> 
> Nets up 90-87!
> 
> -Petey


KIDD is the man... I love the guy!!! But if we win this game, I will love him 100x more. 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Dooch

Foul. Jason Kidd drains the clutch free throws and puts the New Jersey Nets back up 3. The Los Angeles Lakers use their last timeout. Approximately 12 seconds remaining.


----------



## XRay34

if they send it to ot forget it

no krstic, rj, collins
vc 5 cliff 5

half the roster


----------



## Phenom Z28

Damnit...ran out of DVD space  stupid long game.


----------



## Vincanity15311

Kidd CLutch


----------



## NetsFan006

Triple Team Kobe!!!


----------



## XRay34

how u blow 8 point lead with 1 min 30 sec to go?

kobe u sob

its gonna happen too he gonna hit 3 so predictable


----------



## jarkid

MY GOD....foul kobe, no 3..


----------



## Petey

Haha, Kobe gets the ball, Kidd dives at him.

Smart play by Frank.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

if we go into ot we will lose


----------



## Petey

Kobe with a season high.

Hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

lawrence frank fired

3 pt lead to cut 1 in 0.1 sec cuz of foul?

let him beat u ill take my chances jacking up 25 foot 3


----------



## Vincanity15311

i dont like this decision since theres 12.5 seconds left... shuda let sum time come off the clock


----------



## Dooch

Good coaching strategy by Lawrence Frank. Kidd fouls Kobe Bryant, Kobe Bryant makes both free throws, 90-89 New Jersey Nets. New Jersey Nets use their final timeout.


----------



## NetsFan006

make sure kidd has it


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Kobe with a season high.
> 
> Hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.
> 
> -Petey


I think he just tied a season high.


----------



## Petey

Robinson inbounding... to Kidd, fouled by Walton.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

No timeouts left either way


----------



## XRay34

kill urself lawrence frank


----------



## Phenom Z28

BRIAN CROOK! :curse:


----------



## Petey

Kidd is 1 of 2.

Odom misses the 3.

Cook ties the game going to OT.

NO!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

now its over

kobes get 55 now too cause of it


----------



## Vincanity15311

****!


----------



## NetsFan006

Omg...>they Relaxed Too Soon!!


----------



## Dooch

With 12.1 seconds remaining, Jason Kidd is fouled by Luke Walton. Jason Kidd splits the free throws! Holy **** we are going to overtime. :curse:


----------



## XRay34

8 point lead with 1:30

no one left to play in ot

its over


----------



## Lord-SMX

holy crap!


----------



## NetsFan006

cook nailed it. oh well.


----------



## HB

Am going to take a drive, this is pathetic


----------



## Vinsane

0-4 on road trip


----------



## Phenom Z28

The most boring game of the year suddenly turned into the most exciting!


----------



## NetsFan006

and this is when carters fouls will matter. and kobe is smoking hot. oh lord.


----------



## Vincanity15311

this is how we lost to LA last year


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

whoat this game is awesome.... damn COOK!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Tense game, but not done yet.


----------



## Dooch

Here we go with overtime. Cmon Nets!


----------



## Vinsane

they have 20 off. boards


----------



## NetsFan006

definitely not done yet. some of u ...are really pessimistic netsfans. lol


----------



## Petey

Lakers control the tip.

Kobe misses, Carter with the board, Kidd drives, Kobe w/ the foul. His 5th.

-Petey


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Kidd is sooo good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roro26

:nonono:


----------



## NetsFan006

yea boy....KOBES FIFTH FOUL...J KIDD!


----------



## Petey

Kidd is 2 boards short of a triple double.

Kidd hits both now.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The Nets need to do what Kidd just did - drive and draw unmistakable contact, and hit the FT's.


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd hits both free throws


----------



## MrCharisma

Hbwoy said:


> Am going to take a drive, this is pathetic


...but even so not nearly as bad as missing THREE POTENTIAL GAME WINNING FIELD GOALS!

::Shakes head::


----------



## Petey

Kobe to Parker for the long 3 misses, Lakers offensive board, Cook posting Kidd, hits.

Kidd to Vaughn, foot on the line, but hits!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd called on the reach in on Kobe, called for his 4th.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Cook hits for 2
tie game at 93

Vaughn for 2
95-93 - Nets

Kidd with his 4th foul


----------



## Petey

Odom off his foot, Kidd has it, pulls up.

Kidd is fouled as he drives.

Kidd to the line.

Parker's 4th.

-Petey


----------



## NetsFan006

vaughn with the sweet shot.


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd draws the 5th personal foul on Kobe Bryant. Jason Kidd drains both free throws and is two rebounds away from a triple double. Jacque Vaughn off the feed from Jason Kidd. Jacque Vaughn great hustle on the loose ball. Jason Kidd draws the foul.


----------



## Petey

Kidd goes 1 of 2.

Nets up 3.

96-93.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd got fouled by Smush Parker

Kidd hits one of two
96-93 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Blocking foul on McInnis


----------



## MrCharisma

Kidd is trying to take over now baby! He's doing it on both ends.


----------



## Petey

Walton posting, McInnis called on the foul.

Walton misses, Carter with the board.

Where is Carter in the offense?

Kidd to McInnis for the tear drop, after a fake.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

McInnis with a tear drop
98-93 - Nets


----------



## NetsFan006

mcinnis!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

Looked like Jason Kidd's left knee buckled...I hope he's alright and it was just a tweak.


----------



## Petey

Kobe for 3, Cook with the offensive board.

How many will we let him grab tonight?

Vaughn called on his 3rd. 3rd team foul.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Cook for 2
98-95 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Robinson for 2
100-95 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Kobe to Cook, drives, misses, puts it back up.

Lakers pressuring the ball.

Nets up 3.

Kidd has the ball.

Kidd with a floater. Robinson with the board, pulls out, fires, hits.

1:25 left.

-Petey


----------



## NetsFan006

Uncles Cliffy!!! Lakers Charge!!


----------



## ZÆ

Charge on Walton


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd splits his free throws. Vince Carter rebound. Jeff McInnis with a tear drop off the feed from Jason Kidd. Jacque Vaughn called on the foul. Off the miss by Jason Kidd, Clifford Robinson with the jumper.


----------



## Petey

Kobe to Walton, Walton called on an offensive foul as McInnis goes down.

Wow, Robinson to Kidd, Kidd breaks away, and scores.

102-95, Kidd fouls Kobe, his 5th! NO!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd on a fast break, for 2
102-95 - Nets


Kidd with his 5th foul


----------



## NetsFan006

we could win this without carter shooting in ot.


----------



## Petey

Kobe misses the 1st?

Hits the 2nd.

102-96 Nets.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

NetsFan006 said:


> we could win this without carter shooting in ot.



Yeah Carter has been invisable in overtime...kinda weird.


----------



## ZÆ

travling on Kobe


----------



## Vinsane

kobe scared vince so much to the point he won't shoot


----------



## Petey

Nets shot, misses, Parker charges, knocked away from Parker by Kidd, no foul.

Odom for the 3.

Misses,

Kidd shots, misses, Lakers going...

Kidd reaches in on KOBE!

Kobe called for a travel!

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

Man Kidd, putting on a one man show...going old school Kidd completely taking over on both ends to give us the victory.


----------



## Petey

Nets dribble the ball out. 102-96.

Kobe goes for 46. NBA high for the season.

NICE!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd with an uncontested lay-up. 5th foul now on Jason Kidd. Odom off on the 3 pointer. McInnis with the rebound. Jason Kidd forces Kobe Bryant for a traveling violation. AND NETS WIN!! 102-96 on the road in LA at the Staples Center.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Win win win


----------



## HB

Just couldnt leave, whats wrong with Vince


----------



## 7M3

Kidd was an absolute _bull_ tonight. He carried the Nets on his back, offensively and defensively.


----------



## Vincanity15311

where are the haters who said we'd lose in OT....

if we used the same strategy on T-mac 2 weeks ago that we used on Kobe... we wuda beat the rockets...


----------



## NetsFan006

nice. i can sleep soundly tonight. after the last three...this was a good win.


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets winn.... the nets win!!! WOO


----------



## HB

Dear Jason Kidd,
You are the ****ing man


----------



## Dooch

Player of the Game thread? Obviously I think we all know who won. :biggrin:


----------



## justasking?

7M3 said:


> Kidd was an absolute _bull_ tonight. He carried the Nets on his back, offensively and defensively.


YES!!! He was a one-man wrecking crew!!! He was so awesome!!! Go Nets!!!


----------



## Vinsane

NetsFan006 said:


> we could win this without carter shooting in ot.


something has to be wrong with him but at least we winn and from now on i will give props where props are due i saw in the phx game that vince is now just a regular player like collins and jeff,, props to kidd and kristic Go Nets lets get the w in denver


----------



## Lord-SMX

tmac is way too big for kidd to guard....


----------



## Omega

kidd sign my breast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :cheers: :clap: :clown:


----------



## NetsFan006

yesterday all the talk was about "kidd on the decline"... how fickle we are. 


kidd proved tonight.... hes still the man.


----------



## Vincanity15311

guys dont worry about carter... i believe he'll get into the swing of things soon..


----------



## mjm1

:allhail: kidd is the heart of this team.


----------



## justasking?

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_33.gif' alt='Spaz' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_34.gif' alt='Wakka Wakka' border=0></a> Nets win!!!!!

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_75.gif' alt='Bravo' border=0></a> Jason Kidd.... You are the man!!!!


----------



## VC_15

Kidd for best leader and point guard in the league!!!!!!!!!!1,, it was all him today!... damn kobe went crazy... but how many shots did he take! it seemed like he took 40 shots!!


----------



## Vincanity15311

this is like the cavs game last year when we blew the big lead, but never trailed... and we came out on top..


----------



## Vincanity15311

Give kidd the Ron Artest Hair cut

True Warrior!


----------



## mjm1

i cant believe carter and jefferson only had 10 points apiece and we STILL WON. Kidd is by far the most important player in the franchise.


----------



## Dooch

*Photos/Images from tonight's road win over the Lakers:*









Los Angeles Lakers' Kobe Bryant, left, loses control of the ball as New Jersey Nets' Jason Collins defends in the first half, Sunday, Nov. 27, 2005, in Los Angeles.









New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd, left, passes the ball for an assist to teammate Clifford Robinson, not pictured, as Los Angeles Lakers' Chris Mihm, right, tries to defend during the second quarter, Sunday, Nov. 27, 2005, in Los Angeles.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter, right, shoots the ball over Los Angeles Lakers' Kobe Bryant, left, during the first quarter, Sunday, Nov. 27, 2005, in Los Angeles.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter, right, goes up to the basket over the defesne of Los Angeles Lakers' Kobe Bryant, left, during the first quarter, Sunday, Nov. 27, 2005, in Los Angeles.









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson, left, dunks the ball through the foul of Los Angeles Lakers' Chris Mihm, right, during the first quarter, Sunday, Nov. 27, 2005, in Los Angeles.


----------



## Petey

mjm1 said:


> i cant believe carter and jefferson only had 10 points apiece and we STILL WON. Kidd is by far the most important player in the franchise.


I knew you weren't sleeping buddy!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Kidd helped me win my first BEt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

Petey said:


> I knew you weren't sleeping buddy!
> 
> -Petey


lol i cant resist watching this team :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd passes two more people on the all-time scoring list

*194. Jason Kidd - 11,816 (ranked 200th at beginning of ‘06 season)*
195. Vin Baker - 11,812
196. Paul Silas - 11,782


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> Kidd helped me win my first BEt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sweet, Nets were underdogs tonight, totally forgot.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nets win in overtime
















102-----96​
Jason Kidd - 35 Points 8 Rebounds 12 Assists
Vince Carter - 10 Points 5 Rebounds 2 Assists
Richard Jefferson - 10 Points 10 Rebounds 3 Assists
Jason Collins - 4 Points 3 Rebounds 1 Assists
Nenad Krstic - 20 Points 13 Rebounds 5 Assists
Clifford Robinson - 8 Points 3 Rebounds 1 Assists
Jeff McInnis - 10 Points 3 Rebounds 0 Assists
Jacque Vaughn - 4 Points 0 Rebounds 0 Assists
Marc Jackson - 1 Points 3 Rebounds 0 Assists
Zoran Planinic - 0 Points 1 Rebounds 0 Assists


FULL BOX SCORE


----------



## VC_15

Petey said:


> Sweet, Nets were underdogs tonight, totally forgot.
> 
> -Petey



I liked our defense, from top to bottom, they all played good d!!! we just have to watch out for fouls and we will be alright. let kidd always play like this, and vc and R for 10 points only :banana:


----------



## ZÆ

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Nets win in overtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 102-----96​
> Jason Kidd - 35 Points 8 Rebounds 12 Assists
> Vince Carter - 10 Points 5 Rebounds 2 Assists
> Richard Jefferson - 10 Points 10 Rebounds 3 Assists
> Jason Collins - 4 Points 3 Rebounds 1 Assists
> Nenad Krstic - 20 Points 13 Rebounds 5 Assists
> Clifford Robinson - 8 Points 3 Rebounds 1 Assists
> Jeff McInnis - 10 Points 3 Rebounds 0 Assists
> Jacque Vaughn - 4 Points 0 Rebounds 0 Assists
> Marc Jackson - 1 Points 3 Rebounds 0 Assists
> Zoran Planinic - 0 Points 1 Rebounds 0 Assists
> 
> 
> FULL BOX SCORE


Vote for the Nets player of the game


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt




----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

I passed out after Family Guy

Maybe its good I missed this one, sounded like it was one of thoose holy **** kinda games


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Congrats on the W.....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## eddymac

With the way the Lakers were playing this game should have been a blowout. We almost blew the game after being up by 18 points but the Nets pulled out a much needed win.


----------

